# Observation At My Doctor's Office Recently



## fmdog44 (Feb 1, 2021)

The waiting room chairs had signs DO NOT USE posted on every other chair. Were the chairs 6 ft. apart? No rather touching each other. Anyone ask if I wanted any form of sanitizer? No. After I exited the building I poured my isopropyl alcohol over both arms and hands. I keep a bottle in my truck every where I go.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2021)

*That's the same thing that happens at our Doctor's office. A staff member meets you at the door, takes your temperature, and then you go to a desk where there is a screen between you and the worker and give your info. Then the seats are separated and you wait until the Doctor is ready for you. Everyone has a mask on. As soon as we get back in the car we immediately clean our hands.*


----------



## terry123 (Feb 1, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *That's the same thing that happens at our Doctor's office. A staff member meets you at the door, takes your temperature, and then you go to a desk where there is a screen between you and the worker and give your info. Then the seats are separated and you wait until the Doctor is ready for you. Everyone has a mask on. As soon as we get back in the car we immediately clean our hands.*


Same thing at my doctor's office when I went to get my flu shot.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2021)

Same here. No matter what we do, even just getting coffee at the drive thru, we use hand sanitizer right away.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2021)

We have to phone reception from the car or parking lot to let staff know we've arrived. They phone us when it's our turn to enter (the door is kept locked). 

They have hand sanitizer that's to be used upon entering and leaving. They take our temperature as well.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 2, 2021)

I haven't been to the surgery for over a year, but I have an appointment tomorrow for the virus jab. It will be interesting to see what precautions are in place.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2021)

After getting my shot (or jab, as you Brits put it), I was told to go to the waiting room and sit for 15 minutes before going home. The room was packed with people, all the seats adjacent to each other and touching each other. No separation at all.  Did they think we were all instantly immune, having just received the vaccine 5 minutes earlier?


----------



## Lee (Feb 2, 2021)

I had to sit in the car for over an hour the other day in freezing temps while hubby went in for ultrasound tests. They only allowed one at a time, no waiting. And here you are not allowed to let a vehicle idle to get some heat.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 2, 2021)

Lee said:


> I had to sit in the car for over an hour the other day in freezing temps while hubby went in for ultrasound tests. They only allowed one at a time, no waiting. And here you are not allowed to let a vehicle idle to get some heat.


This is a great example of how suggestions of the past were all thrown out the window over this situation.....

some people it is a good idea for them to have an extra set of ears to listen to what doctor is saying..... and for medical group  as some patients are not telling the whole story or remember items that may be relevant.   

Even separating every other chair seems futile ( looks good that they are doing something)  ...........as the virus is in the AIR in micro droplets ..... people coming and going are walking right by you even if you are not sitting right next to them.    
As you walk back to a room you have no idea who was just in that room wiping down surfaces does not change the air in the room out with fresh ............  or the air floating in the walkways etc.    even with masks micro drops can settle anywhere.....


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 2, 2021)

Sunny said:


> After getting my shot (or jab, as you Brits put it), I was told to go to the waiting room and sit for 15 minutes before going home. The room was packed with people, all the seats adjacent to each other and touching each other. No separation at all.  Did they think we were all instantly immune, having just received the vaccine 5 minutes earlier?


Wow, I  would have pointed that out to a nurse or receptionist. Did you stay in that room the 15 minutes?
I would have went outside to wait if I had someone with me who could go back in and let them know if I was having a reaction.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2021)

I did stay in the room. It didn't occur to me how risky this was until after I got home.  Guess I didn't catch anything, as it's been a week and a half, and I've been fine the whole time.


----------



## win231 (Feb 2, 2021)

Pinky said:


> We have to phone reception from the car or parking lot to let staff know we've arrived. They phone us when it's our turn to enter (the door is kept locked).
> 
> They have hand sanitizer that's to be used upon entering and leaving. They take our temperature as well.


That infrared temperature thing will be rather interesting when summer comes around.
I have 2 of them & gave 3 others to friends as gifts.  They're accurate - unless you've been outside in hot weather.  I came home last summer & took my temp.  It beeped, the display was red & it read 104.  As stated in the manual, you have to wait at least 15 minutes indoors before getting an accurate reading.


----------

